# Broadheads



## NTKG

I need some broadhead advice.... 


thanks guys


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Broad Heads*

You shooting a regular compound bow or crossbow?
You want fixed blades or mechanical?

In my crossbow I shoot the 100 grain Montec G5 broad heads. They are cut on impact fixed blade heads. You can sharpen the blades and use them over and over and over again. They fly like field points. 

In my compound bow I shoot 100 grain Rocket Steelhead mechanical. Been shooting the Rockets for years with excellent performance. Actually shot many many deer with one Rocket head. Just buy the replacement blades. If you hit a rock the heads are done for if the tip is bent. The also fly like field points.

The Montecs are great in my crossbow. I shot 3 deer with one head and just touched up the edge after each deer. I finally screwed it up after the last one. I think it hit a rock after driving thru the 3rd deer. 
The Montecs came a little on the dull side but a few strokes on a diamond sharpener they shave. My son shot a cow horn in velvet with the Montecs. It broke both shoulders and buried up in the ground to the fletchings.
The 2nd deer I shot with the Montecs broke one shoulder and the deer ran about 30 yards and I watched it stop and look around before it fell. 

I recommend these heads highly. Great penetration and blood trails. 

There are a ton of great heads on the market. I hear good things about Crimson Talons but I have not shot them. I have shot Muzzys, Thunderheads, Steele Force, Rocky Mountain and many others in the past and have had good results with them all. You will probably get 50 different answers but any premium head will serve you well.

Let me know what you decide. 

Darin


----------



## SmoothLures

Hunt with whichever one flies best out of your bow...because if you can't hit what you aim at then it won't matter what brand new super duper broadhead you have. All modern broadheads will work if you do your part.


----------



## AbuMike

From my bow hunting days. 125-150gr Thunderheads. They fly great and leave a devastating pass through. The key to any fixed blade broadhead is getting the insert centered in the arrowshaft. This is something best done by you as most shops will just glue them in and let um go. If the insert is not centered there will be a build up of glue on one side of the insert and cause it to be off centered Have your shafts cut and then you install the insert. Check out the difference by spinning the finished arrow on your fingertip with a field point. If the insert is installed right you will feel NO wobble or vibration. The spin will be smooth as butta.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Muzzies and Steelforce for me.


----------



## stumpy

I use 100gr. Muzzy fixed 3 blade. Also have Magnus stinger buzz cuts 100gr. (fixed blade). Have not shot anything w/ buzz cuts yet but have watched Uncle Ted use them a lot on the Outdoor channel. I have not tried mechanical broad heads yet.


----------



## SNDFLEE

NTKG said:


> I need some broadhead advice....
> 
> 
> thanks guys


The first thing to consider is the kinetic energy your bow/arrows generate on whether you shoot fixed or mechanical. Too many folks shoot mechanicals with a set up generating low kinetic energy and don't get pass thru shots on the deer which equals bad blood trail and lost animal. Fixed blade versus mechanical becomes an argument nowadays almost equal to braid vs. mono! The pro shop I deal with test shot Rage,Grim Reaper,Swacker,Reign, into ballistic gellatin with Grim Reaper winning the penetration battle. They test shot Muzzy,G 5 Montec,Thunderhead,Crimson Talon,Steel Force with the G-5 winning that penetration battle. Based on what I saw I would and do shoot Grim Reaper 3 blade Mechanicals. Last year I shot G-5 montecs annd had real good performance. Probably for the money Muzzy and Thunderhead are hard to beat as all around good broadhead. Which ever one you choose accuracy is critical. I shoot broadheads only while practicing that way there is no transition at hunting time. Put on NEW SHARP head climb a tree a wait! Good luck


----------



## chriscustom

I've been shooting Wasp 75 gr. for 20 years and they never let me down. Switched to 100 Muzzy this year with the same results as the wasp. Keep em sharp and shot placement is the key. What ever you're confident with use it.


----------



## cducer

I shoot traditional.... Black Widow Recurve 57lbs at 26" draw. My arrows are tipped with Zwickey 145gr 2 blade heads. this set up has never let me down

I am a firm believer of shooting the heaviest mass arrow /head combo that your bow will shoot with the flattest trajectory and accuracy. the only way to know is to experiment with different head/arrow spline combos.

Find the one that shoots the best and keep em sharp.... and shot placement,shot placement, shot placement !!!


----------



## sparky27

i have gone with the rage 2 blade 100 grain broadhead. flies like a field point, light and leaves a HUGE hole and massive bloodtrails. they dont move far with these buggers and i am only using a 55lb martin compound bow. i like to keep em light and simple. they are a little pricey but i feel they are worth the extra to ease the tracking of the game.


----------



## cducer

When I used to shoot a compound I used Thunderheads 100gr with great results.
Going through some old hunting gear I found a box of Thunderhead 100 shafts that I dont need any more if anyone has a use for them let me know.

Contents,,, 8 shafts, wrench, but 0 blades.


----------



## GreenFord

Haven't bow hunted in a while. I used to be a nut for it. I would take a week off for opening of Bow season. I always used Thunderhead 125's. They flew straight for me and held together. Never had any fail.
Best thing is borrow some from other hunters and try them in your set up. If they work well and you're confidant in them buy them.


----------



## SNDFLEE

*Thunderhead*

My first broadhead was a thunderhead as well back in the day there wasn't much of a choice as there is now! You can never go wrong with a thunderhead or a muzzy! Sometimes I wonder why I ever switched. Sure is cheaper to try some else's first good idea! An archery pro shop close to you usually has some good reccomendations as well for YOUR set up.


----------



## surfchunker

I'd say use one ... kills much better than without a broadhead


----------



## surfchunker

like others said ... poundage of bow makes a difference ... lighter pull smaller broadhead ... I used to use the G5's too not cheap but worth it


----------



## SNDFLEE

*Best advice*

I think the best advice I read was pick one and practice,practice,practice and then repeat.


----------



## plotalot

The only purpose a broadhead serves is to kill big game. If that is your intention then a four blade Muzzy is the toughest killer made. It doesn't whimper, falter or do anything other than kill.


----------



## SNDFLEE

*Muzzy 4 blade*

They fly good too! I test shot them last year(mx4) and they flew awesome,equal to field tip. Wasn't fortunate enough to shoot a deer with one but friend did. Nice pass thru and blood trail didn't hurt the head at all!


----------



## sparky27

dick's sporting goods have a 3 pack of thunderheads on sale for 19.99. get em while they last.


----------



## obxflea

Magnus stingers... Thick blades, fly great even at 330fps with 2" feathers.

Mechanical broadheads suck!!!


----------



## SNDFLEE

*Stingers*

Them things have a lifetime guarantee! At the end of the year send back the shot ones(dull) they send new ones! Hey flea you still got that blank and guides?


----------



## Shooter

This ought to stir up the pot. 

NTKG, atleast tell me your useing a real bow and ya havent gone sissy and use one of them crosseyed bows for lazy puckers.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

You calling me lazy Shooter????? 
If so you hit the nail on the head!!!!!

Darin


----------



## NTKG

Shooter said:


> This ought to stir up the pot.
> 
> NTKG, atleast tell me your useing a real bow and ya havent gone sissy and use one of them crosseyed bows for lazy puckers.


i dont respond to people unless they throw a heaver 200yrds.


----------



## NTKG

I ended up with some NAP spitfire maxxx 100gr. shoot great


----------



## RuddeDogg

Shooter said:


> This ought to stir up the pot.
> 
> NTKG, atleast tell me your useing a real bow and ya havent gone sissy and use one of them crosseyed bows for lazy puckers.


Ain't nothin wrong with a crossbow.........and I thought we had a rule against name callin........


----------



## AbuMike

Shooter said:


> lazy puckers.





NTKG said:


> they throw a heaver 200yrds.





They do................I hear tell...


----------



## VA Pole Dancer

Thunder Heads and Muzzies for me


----------



## Shooter

NTKG said:


> i dont respond to people unless they throw a heaver 200yrds.


I do all the time, I throw once, walk down to it and throw it again and poof 200 yards  and just think I cast even further

Soon as I get this tear in the shoulder fixed I will dust off my ol 3D bow and we will go play


----------



## marstang50

NTKG said:


> I need some broadhead advice....
> 
> 
> thanks guys


broad head is good. Be careful when mixing broad head and driving.


----------



## marstang50

oh, forgot to say... once you have gotten your broad head, give us an update on things such as performance, durability, and most importantly cost. Gosh knows with this economy its hard to afford good broad head..


----------



## CrawFish

Welcome back to pierandsurf Marshall. heheheh


----------



## Tacpayne

Oh dear god I just about fell out of my chair with that one


----------



## jstgsn

*in my humble opinion*

No matter what broadhead you decide on do these two things. Number one, make sure it flys well from your bow. With that I mean practice with the actual broadhead and make sure you can hit what you shoot at, and number two, keep the blades hand hones for sharpness. I've seen men do it with an arkansas stone, I've always had to do it with a lansky sharpening system. When you're done then take some medium size rubber bands and make sure when the blade is pulled accross a taught rubber band, it slices through like a hot knife through butter. Broadheads kill by cutting and if they aren't razor sharp, they won't do the job. After a couple days in the field, sharpen them again. Picture them dragging accross an artery. If they push it aside, you are eating beef stew for dinner.


----------



## TimKan7719

I have been shooting the Same type of broadheads for many years. Muzzy 100gr 3 blade and in my crossbow I shoot muzzy 125gr 3 blade They work and they aint broke, they dropped 8 deer this year and thats good for me.
Shooter you have a bow just for shooting 3D?? I use my bow for Hunting and Shooting, I'll shoot with you sounds fun.


----------



## Al Kai

Muzzy 100 grain 3 blades for me.


----------



## Shooter

TimKan7719 said:


> Shooter you have a bow just for shooting 3D?? I use my bow for Hunting and Shooting, I'll shoot with you sounds fun.


Yea fun,, thats why I gave up shooting 3D,, it no longer was fun and became more work,,, Factory sends me bow, I completely rebuild bow from ground up just to shoot 3D, 3' carbon counter balanced stablizer, 4x & 6x adjustable scope, hand built Easton X7 2212 arrows that are all less than 100s of a grain apart,,,, ya getting the point now,, real fun 

Did qualify and go to the World shoot 3 years running,,, anyone need lots of expensive archery equipment


----------



## TreednNC

Shooter said:


> Yea fun,, thats why I gave up shooting 3D,, it no longer was fun and became more work,,, Factory sends me bow, I completely rebuild bow from ground up just to shoot 3D, 3' carbon counter balanced stablizer, 4x & 6x adjustable scope, hand built Easton X7 2212 arrows that are all less than 100s of a grain apart,,,, ya getting the point now,, real fun
> 
> Did qualify and go to the World shoot 3 years running,,, anyone need lots of expensive archery equipment


Thats why I went to wood. Much more fun to go out and shoot now with a stick and string.


----------



## AbuMike

Shooter said:


> Yea fun,, thats why I gave up shooting 3D,, it no longer was fun and became more work,,, Factory sends me bow, I completely rebuild bow from ground up just to shoot 3D, 3' carbon counter balanced stablizer, 4x & 6x adjustable scope, hand built Easton X7 2212 arrows that are all less than 100s of a grain apart,,,, ya getting the point now,, real fun
> 
> Did qualify and go to the World shoot 3 years running,,, anyone need lots of expensive archery equipment


Sounds like me. I shot CSS out of Colonial Heights dealer for a couple years


----------



## Northwoods

Im switching from mechanicals to Montec G5's. I used to use Rocky Mountain Snypers, and the similar ones from Rage. No complaints on performance or accuracy on either one, just cost. We can take 5 deer up in Northern Minnesota and expandable broadheads get expensive after a while. Shot 3 deer, 2 coyotes, and one deflected into the dirt. All of the heads needed replacement blades.


----------



## rattler

AbuMike said:


> From my bow hunting days. 125-150gr Thunderheads. They fly great and leave a devastating pass through. The key to any fixed blade broadhead is getting the insert centered in the arrowshaft. This is something best done by you as most shops will just glue them in and let um go. If the insert is not centered there will be a build up of glue on one side of the insert and cause it to be off centered Have your shafts cut and then you install the insert. Check out the difference by spinning the finished arrow on your fingertip with a field point. If the insert is installed right you will feel NO wobble or vibration. The spin will be smooth as butta.


As with every BOW/GUN/ETC. LEARN the tool. Shoot at 60 yeards and can't hit a quarter at 30, not should take it. I do not "shoot to wound".


----------

